# North Jersey Aquarium Society Monthly Meetings: 2016



## wagtail (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi, everyone. If you live in the NY-NJ-CT Metro Area:


Jan 21: Paul Loiselle: "What, if anything, is a Barb?" 
Feb 18: Stephan Tanner "Let's breed them before they vanish: A Pleco talk." 
Mar 17: TBA. 
Apr 03: NJAS GIANT AUCTION FUNDRAISER! Days Hotel, East Brunswick, NJ
Apr 21: Ted Coletti: "Montezumae Swordtails: 3 Centuries of Scams & Strains." 
May 19: Anthony Mazzeroll: "Cambodian Aquarium Fish." 
Jun 16: Rachel O’Leary: "Dwarf Hillstream Fish." 
Jul-21: Paul Loiselle: "Dwarf Killifish"
Sep-15: Sandy Moore: Anti-Trade Legislation

Our meetings feature an auction of hard-to-find and quality fish, plants & dry good, a door prize, raffles, sales table, plant/fish-of-the-month, breeders and growers award programs. Meet and greet hobbyists from around the region.re held at the Quality Inn, 10 Polito Avenue, Lyndhurst, NJ (just off the Rt.17 / Rt.3 Junction near Lincoln Tunnel and NJ Turnpike. Port Authority Express Bus stop across street). Doors open 7:30 PM and All are welcome!

The North Jersey Aquarium Society is an all-volunteer State-registered non-profit hobby organization.

website: http://www.njas.net

facebook: https://www.facebook.com/NorthJerseyAquariumSociety/?fref=ts


----------



## wagtail (Feb 9, 2007)

*New Jersey Feb 18: Dr. Stephen Tanner on Breeding Plecos*

For those in the New Jersey, New York City, Rockland County, and Eastern PA area.


----------

